# Ο πωλών, η πωλούσα, το...;



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας!
Λύστε μου μια απορία, ζεβουζανπρί: πώς κάνει το ουδέτερο αυτής της αναθεματισμένης μετοχής και κυρίως πού ψάχνουμε να τα βρούμε αυτά; Έχω φάει γραμματικές και λεξικά και τζίφος, ή κάτι κάνω λάθος ή πρέπει να αναχωρήσω για μέρη μαγικά και ονειρεμένα να ξεκουραστώ γιατί δε μου 'μεινε νιονιό


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 27, 2009)

Το πωλώ γίνεται με συναίρεση του πωλέω. Η κατάληξη της ενεργητικής μετοχής ενεστώτα ουδετέρου γένους είναι -ον.

Άρα έχουμε το πωλέον -> το πωλούν. (βλέπε Γραμματική Αρχαίας Ελληνικής λυκείου, ΟΕΔΒ, σελ. 204.)

Προφανώς δυσκολεύτηκες να πάρεις απάντηση γιατί στράφηκες σε εγχειρίδια της Νέας Ελληνικής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Σωστά. _Το πωλούν_. Προσπαθώ τώρα να φανταστώ πού θα μπει. (—Το πωλούν; —Το πωλούν, αλλά δεν το αγοράζουν.) Σαν το άλλο με τα Ζιτάν (—Ένα πακέτο Γκολουάζ. —Μου έχουν τελειώσει. —Ζιτάν; —Ζητάν, γι' αυτό μου τέλειωσαν.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

-Τι είν' τούτ' κει πάν';
-Μιράζ 2000.
-Μοιράζ', μοιράζ', μόνου σι μας δεν δίν'!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος να μου σκανάρει τη γραμματική γιατί δεν την έχω εύκαιρη εδώ που είμαι και έχουμε και μια διαφωνία; Εγώ το _πωλούν_ είχα γράψει και μου το διόρθωσαν σε _πωλών_ (ναι, με ωμέγα :))


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

Ε, δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ, μόνος στη μικρή περιοχή! Αυτό και το βουλώνω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Η δική μου, εντελώς μπακάλικη, προσέγγιση (μια και δεν ξέρω αρχαία):
1. Για να έχει ουδέτερο -ών, πρέπει να έχει θηλυκό σε -ώσα (ΔΕΝ έχει).
2. Για να έχει ουδέτερο -ον, θα πρέπει το θηλυκό σε -ουσα να είναι προπαροξύτονο (ΔΕΝ είναι).
3. Επίσης, υπάρχουν και επίθετα με ουδέτερα σε -ον, αλλά εκείνα έχουν θηλυκό σε -ών (ΔΕΝ είναι επίθετο, αλλά και ΔΕΝ έχει τέτοιο θηλυκό).
4. Άρα τι μένει; Μα, το -ών, -ούσα, -ούν!
Άπό το ΛΚΝ:

*-ών -ούσα -ούν* [ón] *:* κατάληξη λόγιας μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα ρημάτων της β' συζυγίας, β' τάξης· κυρίως σε στερεότυπη χρήση (εκφράσεις, φράσεις, επιστημονικό λεξιλόγιο κτλ.) με επιθετική λειτουργία ή σε θέση ουσιαστικού· (πρβ. _-ων -ουσα -ον, -ών -ώσα -ών_): *1. *_Bαρυπενθούσα χήρα. Mετανοούσα Mαγδαληνή. Συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία. Διοικούσα επιτροπή. Oι αντιφρονούντες / οι αναξιοπαθούντες / οι δεινοπαθούντες. _*2. *_O αιτών. Kροτούν αέριο_. [λόγ. < αρχ. επίθημα μεε. περισπώμενων ρ. της β' τάξης_ -ῶν: _αρχ. _κρατ-ῶν_]

*-ων -ουσα -ον* [on] *:* κατάληξη λόγιας μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα ρημάτων της πρώτης συζυγίας με επιθετική λειτουργία ή σε ουσιαστικοποιημένη χρήση· (πρβ. _-ών -ώσα -ών, -ών -ούσα -ούν_): *1*. σε στερεότυπη χρήση (εκφράσεις, φράσεις, επιστημονικό λεξιλόγιο κτλ.): _Θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος. H λανθάνουσα γλώσσα λέει την αλήθεια_. _O ενάγων. Eκ των ενόντων. Eπί του παρόντος. Προς το παρόν. Yπέρ το δέον_. *2. *με αυξανόμενη συχνότητα ιδιαίτερα στο γραπτό λόγο προκειμένου να καλύψει την απουσία κλιτού τύπου μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα: _εξέχων εξέχουσα εξέχον, τρέχων τρέχουσα τρέχον, σημαίνων σημαίνουσα σημαίνον, πρωτεύων πρωτεύουσα πρωτεύον, υπάρχων υπάρχουσα υπάρχον, λανθάνων λανθάνουσα λανθάνον_. *3. *(ειρ.) σε ευκαιριακούς σχηματισμούς ακόμη και – ή κυρίως– στις περιπτώσεις που το ρήμα δεν επιδέχεται λόγιες καταλήξεις:_ O παίζων ζάρια. Ένα πλοίο ταξιδεύον_. [λόγ. < αρχ. επίθημα μεε. βαρύτονων ρ. _-ων: _αρχ. _σῴζ-ων, σώζ-ων_] 

*-ών -ώσα -ών *[ón] *:* κατάληξη λόγιας μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα ρημάτων της β' συζυγίας, α' τάξης· κυρίως σε στερεότυπη χρήση (εκφράσεις, φράσεις, επιστημονικό λεξιλόγιο κτλ.) με επιθετική λειτουργία ή σε θέση ουσιαστικού· (πρβ. _-ων -ουσα -ον, -ών -ούσα -ούν_): _H κυβερνώ σα παράταξη. Tο κυβερνών κόμμα. Aποχρών λόγος. Oι κυβερνώντες_. [λόγ. < αρχ. επίθημα μεε. περισπώμενων ρ. της α' τάξης_ -ῶν: _αρχ. _τολμ-ῶν_] 

*-ων -ων -ον* [on] αρσ. και θηλ. γεν. _-ονος, _αιτ. _-ονα, _πληθ. _-ονες, _γεν. _-όνων, _αιτ. _-ονες, _ουδ. γεν. _-ονος, _πληθ. _-ονα, _γεν. _-όνων _*:* κατάληξη λόγιων τριγενών και δικατάληκτων επιθέτων· μέσα στην πρόταση λειτουργούν συνήθ. σε θέση κατηγορουμένου ή ουσιαστικού: _αγνώμων, αλλόφρων, ισχυρογνώμων, μετριόφρων, σώφρων·_ συχνά μεταπλάθονται για να προσαρμοστούν στη μορφολογία της νέας ελληνικής: *I. *το αρσενικό γένος: *1. *μεταπλασμός σε _-ονας,_ στην περίπτωση που η αποδιδόμενη από το επίθετο ιδιότητα αφορά πρόσωπο: _βασιλόφρονας, εθνικόφρονας, ισχυρογνώμονας, μετριόφρονας_. *2. *μεταπλασμός σε _-ονος,_ κυρίως στην περίπτωση που η αποδιδόμενη από τα επίθετα ιδιότητα δεν αφορά πρόσωπο, χωρίς να αποκλείονται και αναλογικοί σχηματισμοί αυτών των επιθέτων σύμφωνα με την απλοποίηση σε _-ονας:_ _ατέρμονος, επίμονος_. *II. *το θηλυκό γένος: μεταπλασμός σε _-ονη _με επικρατέστερη προς το παρόν τη χρήση του λόγιου τύπου σε _-ων:_ _αλλόφρονη, ευγνώμονη, ατέρμονη_. *III. *το ουδέτερο γένος: μεταπλασμός σε _-ονο_ με επικρατέστερη προς το παρόν τη χρήση του λόγιου τύπου σε _-ον:_ _ατέρμονο_. || σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις το λόγιο ουδέτερο σε _-ον_ ανεβάζει τον τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα: _ο ευδαίμων, η ευδαίμων, το εύδαιμον. _[λόγ. < αρχ. κατάληξη επιθέτων _-ων: _αρχ. _σώφρ-ων· _-ονας: μεταπλ. με βά ση την αιτ. για προσαρμ. στη δημοτ.· -ονος: μεταπλ. κατά τα επίθ. σε _-ος _για προσαρμ. στη δημοτ.]


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος να μου σκανάρει τη γραμματική γιατί δεν την έχω εύκαιρη εδώ που είμαι και έχουμε και μια διαφωνία; Εγώ το _πωλούν_ είχα γράψει και μου το διόρθωσαν σε _πωλών_ (ναι, με ωμέγα :))



Με -ων είναι τα ρήματα σε -άω, όπως _τιμάω_, διότι α+ον=ων.
Εδώ έχουμε το _πωλέω,_ όπως _κινέω_, _ποιέω_, όπου έχουμε ε+ον=ουν.

Το ότι στα Νέα Ελληνικά λέμε _πουλάω_ δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο σε αυτό που ρώτησες. Ο τύπος σου είναι καθαρά αρχαίος, οπότε αν αποφασίσεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις, θα παίξεις μπάλα με τους αρχαίους κανόνες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ε, δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ, μόνος στη μικρή περιοχή! Αυτό και το βουλώνω.


Κι εγώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=28706&postcount=19


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Με -ων είναι τα ρήματα σε -άω, όπως _τιμάω_, διότι α+ον=ων.
> Εδώ έχουμε το _πωλέω,_ όπως _κινέω_, _ποιέω_, όπου έχουμε ε+ον=ουν.
> 
> Το ότι στα Νέα Ελληνικά λέμε _πουλάω_ δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο σε αυτό που ρώτησες. Ο τύπος σου είναι καθαρά αρχαίος, οπότε αν αποφασίσεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις, θα παίξεις μπάλα με τους αρχαίους κανόνες.


Δε διαφωνώ, απλώς ζήτησα αν μπορεί κανείς να μου σκανάρει το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα γιατί πρέπει να το δείξω κάπου και εδώ που είμαι δεν το έχω εύκαιρο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Η Γραμματική των Αρχαίων του Λυκείου, εδώ.

Θα πας στη σελίδα 204: ποιέω > ποιών, ποιούσα, ποιούν

Μόνη της η σελίδα, πιο κάτω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Πρέπει να το δείξω κάπου και εδώ που είμαι δεν το έχω εύκαιρο.


Παρεμπ από περιέργεια, αυτοί που έχουν αντίθετη γνώμη δεν πείθονται ούτε από ένα λεξικό της νεοελληνικής, όπως το ΛΚΝ;


----------



## Farofylakas (Jul 27, 2009)

αν επιτρέπετε την ανόητή μου παρέμβαση.. θα έλεγα πως ο τύπος _"πωλούν"_ σαν μετοχή ουδέτερου δεν στέκει στα ΝΕ. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε κι η τόση αβεβαιότητα, η τόση θεωρία και το ψάξιμο.

Έχω την περιέργεια, φίλη Παυλάρα, να μου πεις πού το χρειάστηκες. Όπως και να έχει, φαντάζομαι πως η μόνη τίμια προσέγγιση είναι περιφραστική: το παιδί που πουλάει τα μπαλόνια ( λες _το πωλούν_ κι αμέσως ψάχνεις τα συνεχίσεις την πρόταση σε καθαρεύουσα..  )


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Δεν είδα να λέει κάτι συγκεκριμένο το ΛΚΝ. Άσε που μου είπαν ότι το _ποιώ_ κάνει _ποιόν_.



Farofylakas said:


> Έχω την περιέργεια, *φίλη Παυλάρα*, να μου πεις πού το χρειάστηκες.


Δε μου λέτε, βαλτός είστε κι εσείς;  

Το χρειάστηκα σε σύμβαση (ὦ τάλας ἐγώ), όπου οριζόταν *Selling Party*.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δεν είδα να λέει κάτι συγκεκριμένο το ΛΚΝ. Άσε που μου είπαν ότι το _ποιώ_ κάνει _ποιόν_.


Δες πάλι τι γράφω στο #7:
1. Για να έχει ουδέτερο -ών, πρέπει να έχει θηλυκό σε -ώσα (ΔΕΝ έχει).
2. Για να έχει ουδέτερο -ον, θα πρέπει το θηλυκό σε -ουσα να είναι προπαροξύτονο (ΔΕΝ είναι).
3. Επίσης, υπάρχουν και επίθετα με ουδέτερα σε -ον, αλλά εκείνα έχουν θηλυκό σε -ών (ΔΕΝ είναι επίθετο, αλλά και ΔΕΝ έχει τέτοιο θηλυκό).
4. Άρα τι μένει; Μα, το -ών, -ούσα, -ούν!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δες πάλι τι γράφω στο #7:
> 1. Για να έχει ουδέτερο -ών, πρέπει να έχει θηλυκό σε -ώσα (ΔΕΝ έχει).


Έτσι λες εσύ. Εκείνοι επέμεναν ότι είναι *_πωλώσα_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Το «ποιόν» (π.χ. _δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα για το ποιόν του_) είναι από το «ποιος».

Με την ευκαιρία: στο αρσενικό, εκεί που δεν έχουμε «-ων» (πωλέων > πωλών), έχουμε ε + ο > ου, δηλ. _οι πωλούντες_ και όχι _οι πωλώντες_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> .... (ὦ τάλας ἐγώ) ....



τάλας ο Παυλάρας, τάλαινα η Παλ Αύρα :) :)


----------



## Farofylakas (Jul 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δε μου λέτε, βαλτός είστε κι εσείς;



ωιμέ! εκλιπαρώ την συγνώμη σου, φίλη *Παλάβρα*!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> ωιμέ! εκλιπαρώ την συγνώμη σου, φίλη *Παλάβρα*!


Κι εγώ που αναρωτιόμουν ποιος τής είχε κολλήσει το Παυλάρας...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> τάλας ο Παυλάρας, τάλαινα η Παλ Αύρα :) :)


Τάλας, τάλας, ξέρω τι γράφω. Πάω να ξαναβάλω το Φέρμα. Ορίστε, για να μην κακολογώ μόνο το Ζάζουλα (πώς το είπαμε; Α, ναι: :{D )


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> (...) Εγώ το _πωλούν_ είχα γράψει και μου το διόρθωσαν σε _πωλών_ (ναι, με ωμέγα :))



Αυτό μου θυμίζει εκείνο που βλέπω στις περισσότερες βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών για το φόρο εισοδήματος, που γράφουν: *Αναλογούν φόρος* (από το Αναλογούν ποσό, υποθέτω...).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αυτό μου θυμίζει εκείνο που βλέπω στις περισσότερες βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών για το φόρο εισοδήματος, που γράφουν: *Αναλογούν φόρος* (από το Αναλογούν ποσό, υποθέτω...).


Στα εκκαθαριστικά της εφορίας απέφυγαν την πεπονόφλουδα: γράφουν "φόρος που αναλογεί".


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Στα εκκαθαριστικά της εφορίας απέφυγαν την πεπονόφλουδα: γράφουν "φόρος που αναλογεί".



Σωστό· ξέρεις κανέναν τρόπο να αποφύγουμε κι εμείς την πεπονόφλουδα ...του εκκαθαριστικού;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2009)

Στην ίδια κατηγορία με το «πωλέω > το πωλούν» ανήκει και το «κροτέω > το κροτούν». Θα ξέρετε το _κροτούν αέριο_ (_detonating gas_ = a mixture of two volumes of hydrogen with one volume of oxygen, which explodes with a loud report upon ignition).

Να προσθέσω και μερικά ακόμα:
το κρατούν σύστημα
κατά το δοκούν
το πλειοψηφούν κόμμα
τα συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία
αλλά ο ομιλών κινηματογράφος -- του ομιλούντος κινηματογράφου

Σήμερα είδα κι ένα «λειτουργούν» με υψηλή επικύρωση:
Με άλλα λόγια, αφού δεν έχουμε ένα παγιωμένο και λειτουργούν σύστημα αξιολόγησης, δεν είναι υπερβολή να λεχθεί ότι το ελληνικό σχολείο πορεύεται ακόμη με αυτόματο πιλότο! 
(Αν μου πείτε ότι δεν σας έκανε να κοντοσταθείτε, δεν θα σας πιστέψω.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2009)

Προσθέστε και το "σκοπούν πλοίο". Όσοι υπηρέτησαν στο Ναυτικό, το ξέρουν καλά, λένε "έχω σκοπούν".

Άρθρο 0808: 
Σκοπούν πλοίο
1. Δια την αντιμετώπιση εκτάκτων και επειγόντων περιστατικών οργανώνεται φυλακή σκοπούντος πλοίου από εν ενεργεία πλοία της Ναυτικής Δυνάμεως.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον ο εξοβελισμός του "για", επειδή είναι προφανώς πολύ μαλλιαρό, και η αντικατάστασή του με το "δια": Δια την αντιμετώπιση...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Έχει ενδιαφέρον ο εξοβελισμός του "για", επειδή είναι προφανώς πολύ μαλλιαρό, και η αντικατάστασή του με το "δια": Δια την αντιμετώπιση...


Τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε, τόσο ευαίσθητοι που αποδεικνύονται οι συντάκτες του κειμένου, να έβαζαν και τον τόνο που θέλει το *διά*.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αυτό μου θυμίζει εκείνο που βλέπω στις περισσότερες βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών για το φόρο εισοδήματος, που γράφουν: *Αναλογούν φόρος* (από το Αναλογούν ποσό, υποθέτω...).


Πείτε μου ότι αυτό είναι λάθος, πείτε μου ότι αυτό είναι λάθος...
Α, είδα και ένα *_μείον αναλογούν φόρος_, καλό, ε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2009)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ήταν _ο ποιέων - ποιών_, οπότε _ο αναλογέων - αναλογών_ φόρος. Ενώ το _ε + ο_ του ουδέτερου κάνουν _ου_ (π.χ. _το μεσολαβούν διάστημα_), το _ε + ω_ κάνει _ω_ και δεν κάνει _ου_ (το έλεγε και ο Ράλλης, «δεν θέλω ου»). Το _μείον_ ελπίζω να μη σε ενοχλεί. Αυτό είναι πια σαν το _πλην_.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2010)

Zazula said:


> 1. Για να έχει ουδέτερο -ών, πρέπει να έχει θηλυκό σε -ώσα.


Με βάση το παραπάνω, θα λέγαμε ο απορροφών, η απορροφώσα, το απορροφών, έτσι δεν είναι; Διότι εμένα μου λένε απορροφόν και απορροφούν, και μου απορροφούν τη φαιά ουσία μου....


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Διότι εμένα μου λένε απορροφόν...


Μα γιατί δεν σ' αρέσει; Όπως λέμε ντικταφόν, λιγκουαφόν, γκραμοφόν και λοιπά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2015)

Με αφορμή το σημερινό άρθρο του Μανδραβέλη (που το έχει σωστά):
*ο κινών, η κινούσα, το κινούν*


----------

